# Where can i get Second Hand Laptops in Mumbai?



## suhasingale (May 12, 2005)

Hello friends i want to buy a second hand laptop. I want to kno where can i find those in mumbai and who is the famous dealer for lappy's in mumbai.


----------



## escape7 (May 12, 2005)

why don't u ask for this in the baazar section, u'll get some info there.


----------



## zegulas (May 13, 2005)

Well its not a good idea to buy a second hand laptop! SUHAS.


----------



## rohanbee (May 13, 2005)

zegulas said:
			
		

> Well its not a good idea to buy a second hand laptop! SUHAS.



Well i dont think that is true sometimes you do tend to get good deals...if you have some contacts i.e.


----------



## Netjunkie (May 14, 2005)

May be u will get more response if u post in the Bazaar Section.


----------

